# Tesla's own numbers show Autopilot has higher crash rate than human drivers



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

" . . .
Conclusion: Autopiloted Teslas have twice the fatal-crash rate of human-piloted Teslas.
. . . "

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ilot-has-higher-crash-rate-than-human-drivers


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Hugo said:


> " . . .
> Conclusion: Autopiloted Teslas have twice the fatal-crash rate of human-piloted Teslas.
> . . . "
> 
> http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ilot-has-higher-crash-rate-than-human-drivers





> "Furthermore, Tesla compared its Autopilot crash rate to the overall U.S. traffic fatality rate-which includes bicyclists, pedestrians, buses, and 18-wheelers. This is not just apples-to-oranges. This is apples-to-aardvarks."


Shhhh... don't tell RamzFanz


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Hugo said:


> " . . .
> Conclusion: Autopiloted Teslas have twice the fatal-crash rate of human-piloted Teslas.
> . . . "
> 
> http://www.greencarreports.com/news...ilot-has-higher-crash-rate-than-human-drivers


Yeah, that early tech can be dangerous.

I think old *Wilbur Wright* was involved in the *first fatality in powered flight*. Crashed and burned in 1906 and *army observer was killed.* I think Wilbur lived in pain the rest of his life.

I think the of the 40 early airmail pilots *Charles Lindbergh* started with only 10 survived. I think 10 died trying to cross the Atlantic before C.L.

Yep, a lot of people got killed, _and that airplane thing_... what a joke.... eh? eh??

I think nowadays they have these *new fangled hi-falootin computers* with things called "simulators" and such. That may accelerate the learning curve in driverless cars a bit.

I think it took until the 1930's for the fatality rate of Commercial flying to be less than driving (30 years) . Commercial flights have been many times safer than driving per mile or hr since before Elvis appeared on the scene.

Sweet bejesus, if it *actually is a fatality rate of only 2-4x a human driven car at this stage* driverless cars may actually be _crawling about coast to coast_ in 5-8 years after all.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> Shhhh... don't tell RamzFanz


The Tesla isn't self driving.


----------

